# Black gun guys , help



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking at putting together a new ar 5.56 not a brand guy , looking to get in a reasonable as possible , want a 16 bull barrel 1 in 7 that I can get threaded for AAC cyclone 5/8-24 direct thread . What woul be the best and less expensive way to go ? 

This will be for pig killing with NV , thanks


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ar*

Would,buying a $500ar then buy a barrel be an option To? Also will I need an adjustable gas block ? For the supressor


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wilson combat has some barrels on sale right now. Really good deals I just picked one up. No you won't need an adjustable gas block, just get a decent brand, seekins, Wilson, Daniel defense. You'll not find a 5.56 in 5/8 thread, but the suppressor shop sells adapters from 1/2" to 5/8". That's the best best like twenty bucks. But if you're looking for a pig killer, why not got 7.62 or .300 blackout? Same bcg, upper, lower, everything for the .300 blackout. Even the same mags. And suppressed it's deadly.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Black out 300*

I have heard about this caliber , can you shoot to 200 yards that would probley be the farthest I would shoot , so locally where is the best place to get one or buy on line what brand , or should I buy an upper and a lower and put it together , what twist is best ? For this caliber


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

There are a few places online that the colt 6920 AR's on sale for like $850 or so. That is a good quality 5.56 at a good price. Not worth messing with anything else that wI'll only be a little cheaper.

I also agree maybe look at the 499 blackout if only for pigs though.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Midway sells alot of good stuff to put a upper together. A good adjustabke gas block on the 300 blk is almost a must to tune it wright, but a pri chargeing handle on a 556 will help keep the gas out of your face. Ask how i know.  Here are some pics of the pri vs a regular charging handle and how its different. Its got groves for the extra backpressure to vent sideways insted of straight back at ya.

1st pic. Standard CH
2nd. Pri
3rd. Bottom pri
4th. Top pri
5th.bottom of both
6th. Shameless gun pic


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have put together a few AR in 5.56, .300B, and .308. 

For pig killing, I strongly recommending an AR10 in .308. 
I built one with a Ranier arms 16" match barrel and Syrac adjustable gas block. I use a Thunderbeast 30P-1 suppressor and full power ammo. Barrel is free floated. It is a very soft shooter. 

I recommend Gieselle triggers, especially the flat one, SD-E.

I like suppressed subsonic .300 blackout and have 4 rifles in it. However subsonic it is similar to a .38 special. I get within 50 yards night hunting and only go for DRT brain shots. 

AR build tools will cost you about $150 if you don't already have them. 

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Serious question, why a bull barrel? It gives nothing extra except weight.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

.300 blackout can easily reach 200 yards with supersonics. Subs are good to about 100. Build tools will not cost $150. You need a vise block ($20) and an armorers tool ($20-&50). Build your own, it's much more cost effective than buying one, and it's addicting.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

300 black out might be the ticket , I am just wondering if I could find one local in stead of ordering on line , plus I reload so I can pick up dies and brass , I have a AAC cyclone its threaded 5/8-24 so with both of these calibers 300 BO and a 5.56 I would have to use a bushing correct ? 5.56 ammo I would probley buy . It there any used ones out their ? 

Thanks for the help this black gun thing is new to me , so 300 BO with supersonic loads would still be effective to 200 yards ?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

artys only said:


> there any used ones out their ?


There are some used .300B uppers and rifles on this forum's classified

http://www.300blktalk.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=179&sid=472925623255166530a523deb8a3fd6d

Yes, .300B supersonic is capable out to 200 yards.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

artys only said:


> 300 black out might be the ticket , I am just wondering if I could find one local in stead of ordering on line , plus I reload so I can pick up dies and brass , I have a AAC cyclone its threaded 5/8-24 so with both of these calibers 300 BO and a 5.56 I would have to use a bushing correct ? 5.56 ammo I would probley buy . It there any used ones out their ?
> 
> Thanks for the help this black gun thing is new to me , so 300 BO with supersonic loads would still be effective to 200 yards ?


No .300 blackout, .30 cal 5/8 thread. 5.56 youd need the 1/2 to 5/8 bushing. 
Yes, .300 blackout supers are accurate to 200 yards. You can order everything you need for the upper and lower receivers online except for the stripped lower. If not im sure there are plenty of shops around town that carry them. AAC would be another good brand if youre looking for .300 AAC/Blackout.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

300 Blackout is definitely the ticket for pigs to 200yds. You might want to think about building a nice rig from the start since ARs tend to cry for upgrades haha.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have a heavy enough 5.56 barrel you can thread it 5/8-24


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Let me put a vote in for the 7.62X39 I have built several. Bolt head and barrel are the only things you need to swap out from a standard 5.56. Oh yes the mag is a bit of problem. but if you're using it for hunting and not playing you only need to put a few rounds in a mag and you'r good to go! The 30rd mags seem to have issue running when stuffed full and you're pounding away.

I've killed plenty of hogs and deer with mine. You don't have to worry about doing head shots either. I've always shoulder shoot my game. I also use the cheap HP ammo without issue.

One last thing....I always run mine with the 20" barrel because the caliber was designed for the SKS. Not sure if it really makes much difference, but I figured...get all I can from the caliber.


----------

